# Calls to ban Moto2 driver after he pulls opponent's brake at 140mph



## Jerry_ smith56 (Sep 10, 2018)

Moto2 driver Romano Fenati was disqualified from a race at Misano, Italy for "irresponsible driving" after he reached across to a rival's bike and pulled the brake lever - whilst driving at around 140mph.

In the shocking footage of the incident, you can see Fenati pull up alongside Stefano Manzi, before reaching across and tugging on the brake of the other racer.

It momentarily causes Manzi to wobble but fortunately, he manages to stay in control on the bike.

Unsurprisingly, Fenati behaviour has been condemned from all corners and some are calling for him to be banned from the sport altogether.







https://www.joe.ie/sport/moto2-driver-disqualified-639870

And y'all thought Serena Williams was bad.


----------



## not william stenchever (Sep 10, 2018)

That is a high caliber dick move right there. It's clever but also not something you should do while doing something that has rules. It's very Mad Max


----------



## Trash Eater (Sep 10, 2018)

If the other rider ended up getting hurt or dying the dude who did that would probably face serious legal consequences.


----------



## Derp Potato (Sep 10, 2018)

Pure douche move.

Hoping for a ban.


----------



## RG 448 (Sep 10, 2018)

Okay but who placed higher?


----------



## XYZpdq (Sep 10, 2018)

Yeah in some crazy cool deathsport murdercross it's a great move.


----------



## Bad Times (Sep 10, 2018)

Just paint your motorcycle red with flames and go faster than them, idiot.


----------



## Coconut Gun (Sep 10, 2018)

Fucking awesome move. Racing fans are huge pussies. "Oh no, you can't touch the other person while you're racing, that's dangerous!" The entire fucking sport is hugely dangerous. At least make it watchable instead of it being a handful of millionaires going fast while respecting each other's personal space.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Sep 10, 2018)

Coconut Gun said:


> Fucking awesome move. Racing fans are huge pussies. "Oh no, you can't touch the other person while you're racing, that's dangerous!" The entire fucking sport is hugely dangerous. At least make it watchable instead of it being a handful of millionaires going fast while respecting each other's personal space.


You do know there was a good chance he could of died


----------



## Bussy Catalog (Sep 10, 2018)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> You do know there was a good chance he could of died


Yeah, motorcycles aren't like cars. If you hit the brakes at 100+ mph you could be flipped over the handlebars and split your head open on the pavement. This guy should absolutely be banned from the event at the very least.


----------



## not william stenchever (Sep 10, 2018)

Yeah you could attempt to spin this as attempted murder. But I think that it is self evident that the guy lightly tapped the other guy's brakes instead of hammering down on it. If it was the latter dude would be a red smear. So at least even when the guy in question was being an asshole it looks like he showed at least a little bit of restraint.


----------



## Sid (Sep 10, 2018)

reminds me of this


----------



## Cthulu (Sep 10, 2018)

>insert token moral outrage on twitter Kiwifarms here<


----------



## DangerousGas (Sep 10, 2018)

I dunno, I ride motorbikes, and when I saw this I clenched pretty fucking hard. That said, motorsports tend to benefit from having a few dickheads on the roster - shit gets infinitely more watchable when there are a few solid grudges boiling away in the background.


----------



## Darndirty (Sep 10, 2018)

not william stenchever said:


> That is a high caliber dick move right there. It's clever but also not something you should do while doing something that has rules. It's very Mad Max



Flicking him off as he passed would be a dick move, he could have killed him.


----------



## not william stenchever (Sep 10, 2018)

I felt like 'high caliber dick move' could include everything between merely cutting someone off when you merge onto the highway and being the horse that fucked Mr. Hands to death


----------



## Tranhuviya (Sep 10, 2018)

Mang, the Road Rash remake is too real.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Sep 10, 2018)

Sid said:


> reminds me of this


The sound effects really enhance the video


----------



## Splendid (Sep 10, 2018)

Any racing sport where you can't have crashes all the time is dumb. Ergo, motorcycle racing is dumb.


----------



## MidUSA (Sep 10, 2018)

Coconut Gun said:


> Fucking awesome move. Racing fans are huge pussies. "Oh no, you can't touch the other person while you're racing, that's dangerous!" The entire fucking sport is hugely dangerous. At least make it watchable instead of it being a handful of millionaires going fast while respecting each other's personal space.


Make a deathrace-moto league and allow these maneuvers in the rules and you have a point if people still complains.

In one of those you're aware of the danger and can bring a chain you can try to smack someones hand if he tries to touch your breaks, so it's fair.


----------

